# PREGNANCY - Olbas Oil



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

I suffer from Blocked Sinus's and have been using Otrivine Nasal Spray with monthol. I knwo that I cannot use this anymore, Is Olbas Oil (& Olbas Nasal Spray) ok to use?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Unsure, have you asked your local pharmacist?

Ruth


----------



## gihickman (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi,

I think I read somewhere that you could use it.  Please, please check with your pharmacist first.


----------

